# My IBS



## melishious (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys i just join and i thought i'd put down my story hoping someone has some ideas to better control it. I've had IBS for over 10 years now. and still consistently have problems with it. from the looks of it i have IBS-A...consistent gas, cramps and then running to the bathroom every few days. I've tried changing my diet, pills nothing helps...I've stopped see my doctor outta pure frustration with the whole thing..take fiber pills..laxitives...that was always the response..neither of which helped control it. i've been told theres some drug called pamine now..can anyone tell me anything about it? does it help for both constipation and diaria or is it one or the other? anyway..have had another flair up today and am missing work again because of it..hope someone has some ideas.Thanks


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I looked this drug up on Webmd.com. It says it is for ulcers and helps with stomach and intestinal pain. There were a few side effects that you might want to be aware of. Look it up and read them so you know what to expect. It might help with your pain. If you aren't or haven't already try some probiotics to see if it helps with the diarrhea. It has helped me quite a bit. I am taking Florator and Ultimate Flora as well as Align. I'm going shopping this week to get some that need to stay refrigerated. My doctor recommended that I take a mass amount over the weekend to see if I can stabilize my gut flora. I'll post something to let you know how it went and if it helped. I'm also going to start taking colostrum that I had ordered and just received. Maybe between all of this I can start feeling better and stay that way. I'll keep you posted. Hope your new medication helps and best of luck to you.


----------



## LadyLee (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Melishious,I also found myself going in circles with doctors always giving me the same advice that did'nt work for me. I'd say the most frustrating part was them not taking the disease seriously enough because it is not a life threatening disease but they DO NOT understand the CRIPPLING effects of IBS on your life. In the work place and at home. Your social life pretty much goes down the toilet. Pills did'nt help. Fiber did'nt help. At some point I started avoiding all possible trigger foods which led to me not getting anough nutrition to fuel my body. I was exhausted most of the time. The thing about controlling IBS is that you have to start doing a combination of things right. I would say nutrition, water and excersize are the most important. I've been battling for about 10 years with this life-changing illness and finally i am begginning to find control. One of the things that's helped me in my process of healing is finding Herbalife. Using the F1 shake in combination with a healthy diet and excersize (that i don't do enough of) is what helped me. You know how difficult it is to find a meal that will give your body the nutrition it needs without causing some kind of upset. Taking the shake makes it so easy. Herbalife is an international distributor and I'm sure you'll find a distributor there. If you would like to know more contact me on [email protected]


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Went to the doctors again yesterday and yet again it was a waste of time - even when I was still talking to her she was trying to get me to leave - I keep getting fuzzy legs which is causing me discomfort but I keep getting told its down to the stress I'm under due to worrying about my IBS - funny though that the leg thing started way before the IBS flare up - she said to come back in a month to see if things have improved - well it hasn't for over 2 months so not going to change in another month - apparently being more tired than usual is stress as well to do with my IBS - when I get stressed about anything else I don't get this tired - feel its just an easy answer for them and doesn't solve anything


----------

